# Visa cancellation issue



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Need inputs from someone who has been in a similar situation.

I am currently working with an organization in JAFZA (on JAFZA visa) and had resigned some one and half months back. My notice period was 1 months and I have served the same. I and my team did all the required exit paperwork and submitted for the chairman's approval but I haven't received any feedback from the chairman's office or the PRO in almost 15 days. They just come up with excuses and tell me to wait for 2-3 days and have been pushing the cancellation.

I am sitting at home without any work and growing really frustrated about the issue, on top of that I have a really good job offer where I want to join immediately. 

What are my options here ? 

I want to get the cancellation done asap. If I file a complaint with JAFZA labour dispute it might go to the dubai courts (PRO doesn't turn up for the JAFZA hearings) which would become cumbersome and time consuming for me. 

I would like to understand under what circumstances can the case go to Dubai courts from Jafza labour and if i file a complaint what would be the implications for the company (it does hurt the employer as well as far as I know).

I am not really keen on the end of service payments but just want to get my visa cancelled asap.

I have been working here for 2 years and 9 months now.

Also, if anyone has any lawyer contacts please PM me the same.


Thanks,


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Can anyone provide his views ?


----------



## farahsaeed (Nov 9, 2013)

Dear Gunner 
visa cancellation will not take many days...but the thing is only your sponsor can cancel the visa and if he is making it late so go to ministry of labour..it will not take long time...you have spend 15 days well ministry of labour will finish the whole work soon..they will directly call your sponsor and you on the spot and if your sponsor come so they will order to cancel within two days..


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

My worry is what if these guys dont turn up for the hearing ? Are there any implications for the company in such a case ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Technically, if you have resigned, worked your notice and they are not canceling your visa, they are in the wrong. There's a system in the UAE where by a company cannot have an individual on their visa and not pay them. Send the CEO a nice email explaining your situation, get a read receipt for it as proof too. Request a written reply stating the cancellation date and say the date you want the response by. If you don't get anything by that date, go to the MoL. The law is on your side. If the Company doesn't abide by what the MoL tells them to do, the repercussions are not your responsibility.


----------

